# Gentle Leader Help



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

London has not been responding to the traditional way of training loose-leash walking, so our trainer recommended the Gentle Leader head collar. She gave us one to take home for this week to try out and see if it helped...

She gave us the Petite size which is for dogs under 5lbs, and London is 7lbs. I watched the DVD it came with on how to properly fit both parts of it, etc but the muzzle part seems to either be too loose, or too tight. When I fit it to be loose enough for her to open her mouth so she can pant, eat, or drink, the nose piece can slip off. When I tighten it just enough to where the nose piece can't slip off, she can't open her mouth enough except to baaaarely pant. The DVD specifically said they should be able to catch a tennis ball, stick, etc with it fitted properly and there is no way she could do that.

Is it just not the right size for her (does she need the size Small which is for dogs 5-25lbs), or is the Comfort Trainer a MUCH better fit for Maltese? London does not have an abnormally short muzzle, in fact, hers is quite a bit longer than Preston's. But we all know that compared to most dogs, they do tend to have smaller muzzles in general. I would think the next size up would be just huge on her.

While the Gentle Leader wasn't quite fitting properly, I did try it out for a minute and although she hated it, it DID work on her. I think this is the right tool for us to use while training her to walk on a loose leash...if only it fits right. The trainer tried fitting her for a few minutes during class, but she couldn't get it adjusted right in a timely manner so she asked us to just take it home and try it out.

Help! :w00t:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't like them on any size dog, and for a Malt with such a short muzzle and all that fur? No way, but that's me


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I really don't know but I'm glad you asked. I've only seen these at the vets and didn't have small enough sizes for me to compare and see just how small the smaller sizes are. The medium was obviously too big for Jodi, and I was curious just how small they get in order to fit without being bulky. (now there's a mouthful but i hope that makes sense). I didnt' realize there was a petite for instance, I was expecting xxs or xs.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

spookiesmom said:


> I don't like them on any size dog, and for a Malt with such a short muzzle and all that fur? No way, but that's me


Why is it that you don't like them?

In the 2-3 minutes I used it on London, it made a 100% difference and I didn't really need to correct her much at all. I just need it to fit properly! :smpullhair:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The Comfort Trainer is a much better fit on Roo. The nose piece on the GL would smush up into his eyes. We have no problems with the CT staying on and Roo doesn't mind it at all compared to not being crazy about the GL.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Actually I've found head halters to work well with dogs in coat. There is no rubbing like with a collar or harness. I have no issue so long as the owner takes the time to introduce the head collar properly and uses it as recommended (ie no leash over 6 ft, no flexi leads).


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't like them because the ones I've seen are too tight, too loose , in the dogs eyes, it just looks un natural to me. As I said, it's my hang up


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I've only used a Comfort Trainer for Jax and it fit perfect and goes on super easily. It doesn't slide into his eyes and isn't tight for the most part - unless he pulls. I've tried the Gentle Leader on other dogs and it is sooo confusing to get fit properly, and the part that goes around the muzzle is always too tight or too loose. I'd recommend getting the Comfort Trainer. BTW - I don't use mine on Jax anymore he walks just fine now.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I like Halties for Malts as there isn't anything anywhere near the neck and they are widely available. They are effective, too.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

MandyMc65 said:


> I've only used a Comfort Trainer for Jax and it fit perfect and goes on super easily. It doesn't slide into his eyes and isn't tight for the most part - unless he pulls. I've tried the Gentle Leader on other dogs and it is sooo confusing to get fit properly, and the part that goes around the muzzle is always too tight or too loose. I'd recommend getting the Comfort Trainer. BTW - I don't use mine on Jax anymore he walks just fine now.


Thanks for commenting! I knew you & JMM switched to the Comfort Trainers for the better fit, but I didn't know if I was doing something wrong in fitting London. I just feel like the Gentle Leaders are not made for a Maltese for some reason. I think I will look into getting the Comfort Trainers even though they are about twice the price. :w00t: I just may have to wait a little while to be able to get them...but if the fit is better, it's worth it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I only use it on Roo when we're going to be in close quarters with things he considers exciting - like a packed trail. It was great teaching him to "walk easy".


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

The Gentle Leader fits well on both my fluffs. Sometimes when it is on a tad loose or tight, I put more or less muzzle hair inside the nose part to make it fit a little better. Good luck with it!!


----------

